# Quill



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Found this pic while looking at a different site. I thought it was pretty sweet looking Quill Lakes goose. It was shot in SD. Im not really sure what these guys are doing in the backround, probably pretty pumped up, I know i would be.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

wow thats a awsome bird


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There are quite few shot in that area every year along the river.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Man those are great looking birds......

Those guys in the backround look like they know how to have a good time....... :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's one for the wall. :beer:


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Yup that would be on the wall if I shot that bird. :thumb:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

sweet bird, never seen anything like that, only white thing i have seen is a albino deer in the area around my home. sure that would go on the wall for me too!


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats actually me on the right. We were just being dumb, the guy holding the quill didn't know we were doing that behind him. The red headed guy is mounting the bird. We shot three or four quills this year, that being the nicest. Last year we shot two almost identical to him but not quite as big as a bar of white on the chest. They actually are more common than bands for us where we shoot them.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

So Aaron you going to save me a spot for next year????


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

That's a cool looking goose. Is it a fluke genetic thing like an albino that causes that or are quills an actual sub species of canadians? :run:


----------

